# Peacocks: Tips, Tricks, Locatione?



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

So I'm coming back to Florida this March and I'm fishing for peacocks while I'm down south! Anyone have any spots they're willing to let me borrow while on leave?? I'm practing CnR if that makes my case any better!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Where at in Florida. We are about 10hrs to far North for them.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Where at in Florida. We are about 10hrs to far North for them.


He will be in the Tampa area I believe.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> He will be in the Tampa area I believe.[/
> 
> Yep, my trip will start in Tampa and I'll make my way down to the keys


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Griffin Road Canal between Dania and ??--way on out.*

I usually drive way out Griffin Road, right along the canal bank. The bank is steep and pretty hard to fish but there are plenty of Peacocks and Mayan Cichlids in the canal and they are pretty easy to catch. 

When you get out 5-6 miles, cross one of the canal bridges and get on Orange Ave. Take a right on Shotgun Rd and pass the first roundabout. There is a short canal a few hundred yards from the roundabout that goes into a subdivision lake. Tons of Peacocks there.

The airport rd canal near the Miami Airport is loaded too plus shots at Tarpon and Snook.

If you are interested in other exotics down there I have a few spots. I live 300 miles from there but try to make a trip each year. My old truck is knocking on 400,000 miles so I doubt if I'll make it again.

Myan Caichlids and Oscars--still looking for Peacocks caught from yak on Alligator Alley canals.

http://s247.photobucket.com/user/captkenroy/media/oscar.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1382


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

captken said:


> I usually drive way out Griffin Road, right along the canal bank. The bank is steep and pretty hard to fish but there are plenty of Peacocks and Mayan Cichlids in the canal and they are pretty easy to catch.
> 
> When you get out 5-6 miles, cross one of the canal bridges and get on Orange Ave. Take a right on Shotgun Rd and pass the first roundabout. There is a short canal a few hundred yards from the roundabout that goes into a subdivision lake. Tons of Peacocks there.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I'm looking forward to trying these spots!


----------

